# Accomodation - Bahar vs Marina Pinnacle



## Esskiboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Evening All

I know these threads are quite popular and I have used the search facility but a lot of the comments are a couple of years old.

Seen a 1 bed in Bahar and a 1 bed in Marina Pinnacle.

*Bahar:*
Pro - on the walk, mid floor so partial sea view and marina view (depending wch room you are in), car park space, gym and pool right in front of the building
Cons - building is a bit old, only 800 sq ft (coming from Rimal which is 1100 sq ft!), and construction in the building and around the building aswell, Al Fattan Resort being built in front of Bahar aswell

*Marina Pinnacle:*
Pro - near Marina Walk, mid floor again, great view of Marina and Sea, modern decor inside, car park space
Cons - indoor pool (wtf), corridors had mold from what i saw, horrible smell aswell (garbage issue I assume), just felt a bit dingy (which is supported by earlier comments on this forum & flatreviews.com)

Both around the same price - just looking to get some other peoples thoughts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Why just the two ? No one would recommend pinnacle. I was also steered from Sulafa but I looked at it and it was the best option for a low priced one bedroom over 800 sq feet ( actual not dubizzle sq feet)


----------



## Esskiboy (Feb 13, 2015)

ATM I need something on a monthly that is flexible and there isn't much choice for that sadly esp in the Jbr/Marina area

I have seen other places in shams 2, Murjan 1 and Rimal 1 but they are a lot more expensive.

In fairness the view was good and apt itself was nicely decorated but as flat review said there is clearly issues around mould and poor maintenance.


----------

